# Sandusky, OH - Hannah 8 Mos Bi/Blk



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

Adoptable German Shepherd Dog: HANNAH: Petfinder










*More About HANNAH*

This friendly 8 month old dog needs a patient owner who is willing to give lots of love and attention. She needs a fenced in yard and is available for adoption right now. 

Please let them know at the shelter if you've found this dog through Petfinder.com. 

*My Contact Info*


Erie County Dog Shelter
Sandusky, OH
1-419-627-7607


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

original thread


----------



## Danielle_Robb26 (Jan 9, 2009)

any info on this girl??


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## ShepherdMania (Jun 17, 2008)

Petfinder says Adopted!


----------

